# anal glands pregnant girl



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi my mini poodle is possibly 2weeks pregnant ive noticed a fishy smell coming from her bottom i know its not her private part as ive had a smell sorry to give so much detail,
i just want to know is she ok to have her anal glands emptied i have felt around her bottom and there is a bump there shes not losing any discharge, 
if not will wait until her scan in 2weeks to make sure she is pregnant 
thanks donna


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

There is no reason you can't get her glands done during pregnancy, especially if she is used to getting it done. I would get the majority of her grooming done early on in pregnancy though (shavedowns, baths, anything where she would be there for more than an hour or two) because it can be added stress, and she will get more uncomfortable as her pregnancy progresses.


----------



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

frostfirestandards said:


> There is no reason you can't get her glands done during pregnancy, especially if she is used to getting it done. I would get the majority of her grooming done early on in pregnancy though (shavedowns, baths, anything where she would be there for more than an hour or two) because it can be added stress, and she will get more uncomfortable as her pregnancy progresses.



thnaks for reply she was shaved down last week my mum does grooming, she hasnt had her glands done before, now i know its safe to do while pregnant will get my mum to do it thnaks


----------

